# Clara's Vocal 2.0 Cinematic Vocal



## SteCinematic (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm stefano a senior sound designer & composer

I would like to announce that my first library for Kontakt is out.

After a free period now is out the 2.0.

Development in collaboration with Findasound.

The project is young and we are working to improve.

This a video playlist with video and walktrough



To load the library please you can use " File " Menù or Quick Load.

Thank you so Much.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Stefano. Thanks for posting this. Certainly a lot of useful info in those videos, but it wasn't until the end did I see a link to the product. Looks like it's at https://www.findasound.net/products/Clara-vocal and it costs $40. Correct?


----------



## SteCinematic (Jan 6, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Hi Stefano. Thanks for posting this. Certainly a lot of useful info in those videos, but it wasn't until the end did I see a link to the product. Looks like it's at www.findasound.net/products/Clara-vocal and it costs $40. Correct?


Yes sorry.. i have a problem to insert the link i don't know why. Is correct The link , we are also on Facebook page.. https://www.facebook.com/clarasvocal/

Thank you so Much.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice vocal tone, but the links above didn't work for me (besides FB). But this does...
https://www.findasound.net/products/Clara-vocal

Really like the free version too, glad to see you update it and offer it for sale. Def worth the price, thank you! All the best on your sales.


----------



## toddkedwards (Jan 6, 2016)

@SteCinematic Just picked this up and it sounds great. Just added it to my template. Loved the free version as well. Keep up the great work!

Todd


----------



## playz123 (Jan 6, 2016)

X-Bassist said:


> Nice vocal tone, but the links above didn't work for me (besides FB). But this does...
> https://www.findasound.net/products/Clara-vocal
> 
> Really like the free version too, glad to see you update it and offer it for sale. Def worth the price, thank you! All the best on your sales.


Yes, weird stuff with the link. Sometimes it takes me to a 'blank' page and sometimes it leads to the product. The link in my post works for me right now, and so does yours...which appears to be the same as mine.  Go figure!


----------



## SteCinematic (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes this is the product page Thank You https://www.findasound.net/products/Clara-vocal

Here Two presets with some modify: https://db.tt/PKEWx46V

One of this a phrase with different SFX setting to use like Texture. Tempo is controlled by CC for Real Time Time Stretiching. The second is a Legato Oh with SFX " celtic "

To install put into clara's 2.0 main folder.

Enjoy the video : 

Thank You


----------



## oxo (Jan 10, 2016)

here is a realy great video by dirk ehlert:


----------

